# Does auralex fail??



## RedMed427 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok ive been contemplating working on the acoustics of my room for a while and ive been looking at a couple companies. So far the only thing im interested in from auralex is their lenrd's and the cornerfill's. I plan on using the lenrd's on the front and back wall-ceiling intersection and in 2 corners along with the cornerfill's that I wont be able to use a corner trap because of a door and a window.

So any ways back to the question...Are the lenrd's worth it?


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

RedMed427 said:


> Are the lenrd's worth it?


Understand that I'm biased because I sell a competing product. With that in mind, here is a direct comparison of the performance of Auralex LENRD bass traps to the MiniTraps and MondoTraps my company sells:

http://www.realtraps.com/data.htm

See the second graph down, near the top of the page. And please don't be shy about following up with any questions.

--Ethan


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

IMO, the LENRDs are not worth it. They're not very good in the subwoofer range and frankly, they're just not enough surface area unless you buy a ton of them. We have products that will absolutely do a MUCH better job down low than they will as does Ethan. 

I wish I had a $ for every studio customer I have that comes to me asking for 'real bass treatments' after they bought LENRDs and found out they didn't work very well down in the very low end. 

Bryan


----------

